# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الكاميروني يسعى لاستعادة بريقه في المونديال

## العالي عالي

*عندما يشارك المنتخب  الكاميروني لكرة القدم في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ستكون هذه  هي المشاركة السادسة له في المونديال منذ عام 1982 .*

*ويعتلي  المنتخب الكاميروني (الأسود غير المروضة) قائمة أكثر المنتخبات الأفريقية  مشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم كما كان أول فريق من القارة السمراء يبلغ دور  الثمانية في المونديال.*

*وحقق المنتخب الكاميروني أفضل نجاح له في  مونديال 1990 بإيطاليا بقيادة نجمه الشهير السابق روجيه ميلا الذي كان في  الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره آنذاك.*

*وشق المنتخب الكاميروني طريقه إلى  دور الثمانية بعد الفوز على المنتخبين الأرجنتيني والروماني في الدور  الأول ثم على المنتخب الكولومبي في الدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) ولكن آمال  الفريق تبددت في دور الثمانية للبطولة بالهزيمة 2/3 أمام نظيره الإنجليزي.*

*ورغم  ذلك ، نال المنتخب الكاميروني تقدير وإعجاب المشجعين وخاصة إعجابهم  باللاعب ميلا "الثعلب العجوز" الذي لفت الأنظار إليه بالأداء الرائع من  ناحية وبرقصته الشهيرة إلى جوار الراية الركنية مع كل هدف يحرزه.*

*ويسعى  الجيل الحالي من لاعبي المنتخب الكاميروني إلى تحقيق إنجاز يفوق ما حققه  جيل ميلا بالإضافة إلى رغبة الجيل الحالي في تعويض إخفاقاته المتكررة في  السنوات الماضية.*

*وشهد سجل المنتخب الكاميروني تراجعا حادا في  بطولات كأس العالم التالية لمونديال 1990 حيث خرج الفريق صفر اليدين من  الدور الأول لبطولات 1994 و1998 و2002 وفشل في التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم  2006 بألمانيا وهو ما يوحي بأن الفريق لن يكون من المنتخبات التي يخشى  جانبها في مونديال 2010 .*

*وما يدعم ذلك هو الخروج صفر اليدين من دور  الثمانية في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الماضية في أنجولا مطلع العام  الحالي بالهزيمة أمام المنتخب المصري علما بأن المنتخب الكاميروني سبق له  الفوز بلقب البطولة الأفريقية أربع مرات سابقة كان آخرها في عامي 2000  و2002 .*

*ويرى الاتحاد الكاميروني للعبة أن المدرب الفرنسي بول  لوجوين المدافع السابق للمنتخب الفرنسي والمدير الفني الحالي للفريق يمكنه  قيادة الفريق إلى آفاق جديدة.*

*ورغم نجاحه مع ليون الفرنسي في مرحلة  مبكرة من مسيرته التدريبية ، شهدت المراحل التالية من مسيرته التدريبية  تراجعا حادا.*

*وذكر نامانجا لينجوندو ، أحد مسئولي الاتحاد  الكاميروني للعبة ، "المشاركة في كأس العالم بجنوب أفريقيا تحت قيادة  لوجوين ربما يكون أفضل شيء بالنسبة للأسود.. أعتقد أن المنتخب الكاميروني  سيقدم أداء أفضل مما قدمه في أي بطولة سابقة بكأس العالم".*

*وتولى  لوجوين /46 عاما/ منصب المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني بعد أول مباراتين  في المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال 2010 ونجح في  قيادة الفريق إلى تحويل بدايته المهتزة في التصفيات إلى انتصارات رائعة  ليحجز بطاقة تأهله للنهائيات.*

*وسقط المنتخب الكاميروني في فخ  الهزيمة صفر/1 أمام توجو والتعادل السلبي مع المغرب في أول مباراتين له  بهذه المرحلة من التصفيات ولكنه حقق أربعة انتصارات متتالية بقيادة لوجوين  بعد توليه المسئولية ليتأهل إلى النهائيات.*

*وربما وجه المنتخب  المصري صدمة إلى المنتخب الكاميروني في كأس أفريقيا حيث أوقف صحوة الأسود  مؤقتا ، ولكن المنتخب الكاميروني ما زال متفائلا خاصة وأن فعاليات  المونديال ستقام على أرض أفريقية للمرة الأولى في التاريخ وهو ما قد يترك  أثره الإيجابي على الفريق.*

*وقال المنتج السنيمائي أتشيلي برايس  "ربما تكون هذه هي آخر بطولة كأس عالم تقام في أفريقيا ، ولذلك حان الوقت  لنخوض التحدي حتى النهاية.. نحن في طريق العودة لبطولة أخرى مثل مونديال  1990 ".*

*ويخوض المنتخب الكاميروني فعاليات الدور الأول في مونديال  2010 ضمن المجموعة الخامسة التي يلتقي فيها منتخبات هولندا والدنمارك  واليابان.*

*ويضم المنتخب الكاميروني مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين قد  تساعده على إنهاء الدور الأول في المركز الثاني بهذه المجموعة الصعبة.*

*ويبرز  من هؤلاء اللاعبين المهاجم المتألق صامويل إيتو /29 عاما/ الذي يمكنه  تشكيل خطورة وإزعاج متواصل لأي خط دفاع. ويضاعف من رغبة إيتو في التألق أنه  يحمل في هذه البطولة شاركة قائد الفريق.*

*وفي خط الدفاع ، يبرز  اللاعب المخضرم ريجبور سونج /33 عاما/ الذي قد يستعين به لوجوين قليلا في  مباريات البطولة.*

*بينما عزز لبن شقيقه ألكسندر سونج /22 عاما/ موقعه  في خط وسط أرسنال الإنجليزي مما يبشر بتألقه إلى جانب جيرمي نيجيتاب /31  عاما/ في خط وسط المنتخب الكاميروني بمونديال 2010 .*

*ورغم ذلك ، أكد  لوجوين أنه لا يخشى استدعاء لاعبين جدد حيث نظم معسكرا تدريبيا في منتصف  نيسان/أبريل الماضي للاعبين من الدوري الكاميروني وقد يضم بعضهم إلى قائمة  الفريق في المونديال إذا أثبتوا جدارتهم.*

*ومن بين العناصر الجديدة  التي يضمها المنتخب الكاميروني ، يبرز إيونج إينوه /24 عاما/ نجم خط وسط  أياكس الهولندي والذي شارك في 12 مباراة دولية حتى الآن. ويعتقد اللاعب أن  منتخب بلاده يستطيع تفجير مفاجأة في المونديال.*

*وقال إينوه "في  الحقيقة ، لدينا حاليا مجموعة من الشبان الصاعدين وهدفنا هو الاستفادة منهم  في المونديال بقدر الإمكان.. هناك احتمالات كبيرة.. وأعتقد من خلال الروح  المعنوية السائدة حاليا في الفريق أن بإمكاننا الذهاب بعيدا في البطولة".*

*المدير الفني ، بول لوجوين :*

*تولى  المدرب الفرنسي بول لوجوين /46 عاما/ تدريب المنتخب الكاميروني في  تموز/يوليو الماضي بعدما حصد الفريق نقطة وحيدة من مباراتيه الأوليين في  المرحلة النهائية بالتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لمونديال 2010 ولكن لوجوين  نجح في قيادة الفريق للفوز في أربع مباريات متتالية والتأهل للمونديال.*

*وبزغ  نجم لوجوين على الساحة التدريبية بعدما قاد ليون للفوز بلقب الدوري  الفرنسي ثلاث مرات متتالية في الفترة التي تولى فيها تدريب الفريق بين عامي  2002 و2005 .*

*ولكن لوجوين فشل في تحقيق نفس النجاح بعد الرحيل من  تدريب ليون. وأقيل لوجوين من تدريب جلاسجو رينجرز الاسكتلندي بعد شهور  قليلة من توليه مسئولية الفريق كما رفض باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي تجديدعقده  بعد عامين قضاهما مع الفريق.*

*ويأمل لوجوين في استعادة بريق مسيرته  التدريبية من خلال مونديال 2010*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*صامويل ايتو 
*
*
*
*
**   الصقر الافريقى الكميرونى صمويل ايتو  مواليد 10 مارس 1980 لعب للعديد من الانديه الاسبانيه وحاليا احد لاعبى  نادى برشلونه الاسبانى وهو هداف افريقيا فى كأس الامم الافريقيه الاخيره *   
 

ريال مدريد البداية انظم ايتو الى نادى الريال عام 1997 ولكنه  لم يستطع ان يلعب للنادى لان سنه لاتسمح بذلك فلعب للنادى الرديف فى  الدرجه b واعطى لفريق LEGANE على سبيل الاعاره لموسم  1997/1998 


 ميوركا الانطلاقه الحقيقية بعد  موسمين تمت اعارته الى نادى ريال ميوركا وبسبب الاداء الرائع فى موسمه  الثانى مع الفريق لفت اليه انظار كل متابع لليغا الاسبانيه حيث سجل احد عشر  هدف فى موسمه الثانى مع الفريق وفى تصريح لرئيس نادى ميوركا بعد الاداء  المذهل لصمويل ايتو قال ماتيو اليمانى  (انا  اشك ان يكون هناك لاعب فى العالم قادر على ان يرضى جماهير فريقه فى كل  لحظه مثل ايتو ) ومع  نهايه الموسم قرر ايتو نهائيا ترك الريال ليوقع عقدا مع نادى ميوركا  الاسبانى فى عقد قياسى بالنسبه لميوركا يبلغ 4.4 مليون جنيه استرلينى وعلق  ايتو بعد التوقيع قائلا (احب  ان العب فى ميوركا واقدر حب المشجعين لى هنا ) وكان  ايتو رائع فى التعامل مع مشجعى فريقه ويذكر الجميع كيف قام بدفع مصاريف  اكل كل جماهير الفريق عندما سافروا لمؤازره فريقهم فى مباراه الكأس ضد  ريكرياتيفو فى موسم 2003  ايتو  غادر الفريق الى برشلونه وهو هداف الدورى المحلى وقع لبرشلونه صيف 2004  بمبلغ 24 مليون دولار اعد مفاوضات ثلاثيه مطوله بين الريال مدريد وميوركا و  البرشا نجاحات  خياليه   

اول  ظهور للاسمر بقميص البرشا كان امام الراسينغ تحديدا 29 اغسطس 2004 وحقق مع  البرشا بطوله الدورى 2004/2005 وفى احتفالات الفوز على ملعب النيو كامب  صرح ايتو تصريحات مثيره للجدل عندما قال(تحيه للابطال ويسقط الريال فريق  الاوباش )وعندها قام الاتحاد الاسبانى بتغريمه 12000 دولار واعتذر ايتو عن  تصريحاته بعد ذلك  ايتو  فى هذا الموسم غاب عن جائزه الهداف الا انه عاد فى 2006 ليحقق الهداف فى  اخر اسبوع تحديدا 20/مايو 2006 امام اتلتكو بلباو لكنه كان متواضع للغايه  فصرح قائلا( لقد كان جهدا جماعيا لكن الجائزه تمنح لشخص واحد فقط عملنا بجد  طوال الموسم وحصلنا على مكافئه عادله) وساهم  ايتو فى فوز ناديه بكأس رابطه ابطال اوربا بتسجيله 6 اهداف موسم 2005/2006  وساهم بدور كبير فى المباراه النهائيه خاصه كان سبب طرد خارس الارسنال  عندما اسقط ايتو خارج منطقه الجزاء وسجل ايتو هدف لفريقه ليقوز 2/1 ويتوج  بطل لاوربا ومنح الاتحاد الاوربى جائزه افضلل مهاجم للاعريقى الرائع ارقام  قياسيه على مستوى افريقيا  افضل  لاعب فى القاره الافريقيه لثلاث مرات متتاليه رقم قياسى لم يحققه اى لاعب   وكان دائما يقول انه يهدى ذلك الى اطفال افريقيا   موسم  2006-2007  

بدا  ايتو هذا الموسم بدايه سيئه فتعرض الى تمزق فى غضروف الركبه الايمن خلال  مباراه دورى المجموعات فى كأس ابطال اوربا ضد بريمن فى 27 سبتمبر 2006 مما  تطلب اجراء عمليه جراحيه وابتعد عن الملاعب لفتره خمسه اشهر عاد الى  التدريب فى مطلع يناير 2007   2007  الامور فى تدهور و 2008 الى القمه   رفض  ايتو الدخول كبديل فى مباراه فريقه امام راسينغ سنتاندير يوم 11 فبراير  2007 صرح بعد المباراه فرانك ريكارد مدرب الفريق (ايتو رفض الدخول للعب  ولاادرى لماذا)وانتقد زميله فى الفريق البرازيلى رونالدينهو تصرفات ايتو  قائلا(ايتو لم يكن جاهز للدخول من البدايه ) ولكن ايتو صرح قائلا (انه لم  يكن هناك وقت للاحماء هدا هو سبب رفضى للعب)وبعد اخذ وشد صرح لابورتا رئيس  النادى ان لايوجد اى مشاكل فى الفريق خاصه بين رونالدينهو وايتو وفى  مباراه وديه فى الصيف امام الانتر تفاقمت اصابه ايتو مما استدعى الى  لاراحته لتلقى العلاج ةفى هذه الفتره حصل ايتو على الجنسيه الاسبانيه وبعد  عودته لعب اول مباراه امام لاكرونا وفاز الفريق 2/1 وفى 24 فبراير 2008 سجل  ايتو اول هترك له امام لافينتى وفى 25 اكتوبر 2008 يحقق ايتو اسرع هترك فى  تاريخ النادى 3 اهاف فى 23 دقيقه مع  الكاميرون   ايتو لعب اول مباراه له مع المنتخب فى سن  16 تحديدا يوم 9 مارس 1996 فى مباراه وديه خسرها الكميرون امام كوستاريكا  5/0 وفى كأس العالم 1998 كان اصغر لاعب فى كأس العالم عمره انذاك 17 سنه 3  اشهر وفى كأس العالم 2002 سجل ايتو هدف فريقه الوحيد امام السعوديه وكان  احد افرد المنتخب الفائز بكاس افريقيا 2000 ,2002 وحامل لقب الميداليه  الاولمبيه الذهبيه 2000 ووصيف كأس القارات 2003 وهوكان صاحب هدف ابعاد  البرازيل فى الكأس بعد الفوز 1/0 ايتو فى كأس الامم الافريقيه اهدر ركله  جزاء تسببت فى اخراج الكميرون امام الكوت ديفوار لكنه كان هداف البطوله  برصيد 5 اهداف  كأس  افريقيا 2008 ايتو اصبح الهداف التاريخى لدوؤات كاس افريقيا  بعد ان حطو  الرقم المسجل باسم بوكو اصبح رصيد ايتو 16 هدف وحقق لقب هداف البطوله برصيد  5 اهداف*
*
*ايتو والعنصريه* **  *تعرض ايتو للكثير من الاهانات والشتائم فى مباريات فريقه برشلونه  من قبل مشجعين عنصريين فى اسبانيا فكانت ردات فعله عنيفه مهددا بمغادره  الملعب وفى فبراير 2005 فى مباراه خارج ملعب برشلونه ضد سرفسطه تعرض للشتم  ورفعوا تمثال قرد ورموه بالفول السودانى وقاموا بالتصفير له كلما لمس الكره  رغم ذلك لم يكتب حكم المباراه فى تقريره اى شىء بالحادثه وقال ان الامور  طبيعيه الا ان الشرطه اعتقلت اثنين من مثيرى هذه النزعات العنصريه ايتو صرح انه هذه  العقوبات للاشخاص لاتفيد لابد من اغلاق الملعب لمده سنه على الاقل  ومره  اخرى تعرض ايتو على نفس الملعب للاهانات وخاول الخروج الا ان زملائه اقنعوه  بضروره اللعب بسبب هذه الاحداث ايتو منع اطفاله وعائلته من دخول الملعب ولم  يعد يصطحبهم الى ملعب كره القدم* 
*الحياه  الشخصيه* *ايتو  له شقيقبن يلعبان كره القدم ديفد يلعب فى الكميرون وايتيان يلعب فى ميوركا  ومتزوج من جورجيت وله ثلاث اطفال اتيان ومايلى وسيينا يعيشون مع امهم فى  باريس* *
*
*مع  المنتخب*
*
* *لعب  73 مباراه سجل 36 هدف* *ابرز  انجازاته*  *كاس  اسبانيا  مع ميوركا* *
*
*مع  برشلونه* *الدورى  الاسبانى 2005 ,2006* *دورى  ابطال اوربا 2006* *السوبر  الاسبانى 2005 ,2006* *كاس  امم افريقيا 2000 ,2002* *هداف  افريقيا 2006,2008* *افضل  لاعب فى افريقيا 2003,2004,2005* *المركز  11 فى افضل لاعب فى العالم2005 ,2006* *افضل  مهاجم فى ابطال اوربا 2006* *ضمن تشكيله افضل فريق اوربى    2005 , 2006* *هداف  الدورى الاسبانى 2006*[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]* *إيدريس  كاميني* *حارس  المنتخب
* *
* *¤  بطاقة اللاعب ¤* *الاسم  : كارلوس إيدريس كاميني* *الجنسية  : كامروني* *المركز  : حارس* *تاريخ  الولادة : 19 فيبراير 1984 م* *مكان  الولادة : دوالا , الكاميرون* *الطول  : 188 سم* *الوزن  : 86 كيلو جرام* *______________________________________* *¤ نبذة   عن اللاعب ¤* * تم التعرف على كاميني بسن 16، وهو أصغر  لاعب كرة قدم يحصل على الميدالية الذهبية في أولمبياد 2000 و هذا ما أكسبه شهرةً وعجل بإنتقاله إلى  النادي الفرنسي لو هافر , لكنه لم يلعب كأساسي و لعب 4 موسام كإحتياطي . حارس مرمى إسبانيول لعب لموسم كامل مع  سانت-إيتيان و لكنه لم يشارك أساسي . إنتقل بعد ذلك إلى الدوري الإنجليزي  الممتاز و لنادي  ولفرهامبتون في عام 2003\2004، لكن   الصفقة إنهارت وهو لم يحصل على رخصة عمل بريطانية . عاد إلى فرنسا ثم تركها مرةً أخرى واتجه  إلى النادي الإسباني إسبانيول في يوليو/تموز 2004  بـ600,000$ وأصبح حامي عرين نادي إسبانيول .  كاميني كان أحد عناصر منتخب الكاميرون في  كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2004.  ___________________________________ ¤ إنجازات اللاعب¤ - الوصول إلى  نهائي كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي عام "2007" - أفضل حارس  أفريقي عام "2006-2007" - الفوز بـ كأس  أسبانيا عام "2006" - الفوز بـ كأس  أفريقيا مع الكامريون في مالي عام "2002" - الفوز بـ  الميادلية الذهبية مع منتخب الكاميرون في أولمبياد "2000"* *[/align]*

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

منورة الموضوع دليلة

----------

